# Bethak - The Desi Lounge > Teen Talks >  Hobbies

## monica_barbara

One of the many laughable statements that Mr. Atal Behari Vajpayee has said during his lifetime. 

Smt. Indira Gandhi ke do bete they. 

Ek ko desh chalane ka showk tha. Usne ek baar plane chalaya aur plane ko gira diya. 

Doosre ko plane chalane ka showk tha. Usne ek baar desh chalaya aur desh ko gira diya.

----------


## constantoo

watching old english movies

----------

